# 2010 New Prohormone Ban ? 1-04-2010



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Classification of Three Steroids as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids Under the Controlled Substances Act [Federal Register: December 4, 2009 (Volume 74, Number 232)] [Rules and Regulations] [Page 63603-63610] From the Federal Register Online via GPO Access [wais.access.gpo.gov] [DOCID:fr04de09-21] —————————————————————— DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE Drug Enforcement Administration 21 CFR Part 1300 [Docket No. DEA-285F] RIN 1117-AB17 Classification [...]

*Read More...*


----------

